# confused ...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, so today was Tillie's bath and blow dry ... and I decided to trim a little off her belly as it was getting so straggly after a few days and starting to get tangly. Then I decided I would also trim her 'arms'. After she was all clean, combed and blow dried I held out 1 arm at a time and simply scissored about 1/4 inch from her actual skin and blended it with the belly I had just trimmed.
Now. I'm addicted. LOL I am already planning what I'm going to trim next! ha ha ha... but WAIT, i've been growing her OUT since March, what the HECK am I doing!? LOL So thankful hair grows because I simply can NOT make up my mind how I want her to look!! 
Does anyone else have this "split personality" when it comes to your hav??
I love her looks long and trimmed (just not trimmed ALL gone!) hmmmm, how to decide!? I would post pics, but I wasn't planning on trimming, so I didn't take any before pics to compare!! LOL besides it's all white so it all blends together!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I only get that feeling when Kodi comes in coated with mud!!!ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

No, I don't. I want Lizzie in full coat. I am waiting for her head to grow more. We are almost there! I was just telling my husband that she is really pretty easy to maintain now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have cut my own hair all my life, so when I get the urge to cut Rosie's hair, I do mine instead. The last time I didn't do a very good job so I had to go to the beauty shop to get it shaped up. That may be my last time to cut my own hair.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Brody's coat long, but it was getting to be a hassle with grooming (and not being pleasant) since I'm sure he's starting to do his coat change, plus me wrecking his head with scissors. I think he looks cute shorter, but what I think I'll end up doing after his coat change is all done is keep the body long and then take him in to just have his face trimmed nicely so I can see his eyes. Of course I may change my mind yet again. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I have cut my own hair all my life, so when I get the urge to cut Rosie's hair, I do mine instead. The last time I didn't do a very good job so I had to go to the beauty shop to get it shaped up. That may be my last time to cut my own hair.


You cheapskate. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think doing the bellie and arm pits is a good idea those areas when mated hurts them more to groom. I am battling just giving up myself. Its nice to hear that a full coat can be easy. It is actually less expensive to have a full coat other wise one has to learn how to sissor cut or use clippers and clippers are expensive so are the scissors one needs to do a good job.
I would love to do what Mistray wants to do I just need to decide if we are going to show . I have been so bouncy about the whole thing. I had been practicing on Maddie untill the DH ruined my experiments.
I have seen some cuts that I really like just opening the eyes a little bit just enough to see their eyes. The top knots brake the hair and don't stay in all that well especially with more than one dog in the house . 
What are you thinking about doing to Tillie?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have to add to my post. Yesterday I went to petco to find out some information on grooming. Anyway I was watching dog's come and go and I kept thinking I like them better before the hair cut. So that would be my goal if I was to cut Zoey I would want it to look like it was about a 2 to 3 mo grow out about 4'' all over with really cut legs and feet. I think the look I like wouldn't work for a havanese its more of a bechon or a teddie bear. I am going to try to find a picture of my favorite cut on a very cute dog. I'll post it as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I could cut my own since I hate going to the beauty shop. I used to cut our poodles hair but the kinky curls were very forgiving and if I botched it up it didn't show! I don't think it would work with this breed.

Regular grooming is too expensive especially for two so I think we will stick to full coat as long as we can handle it. I love the look, too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, totally! growing them out is cheaper!! LOL it's one of the reasons why I decided to grow her out! I waffle back and forth, her bangs are long enough that if I do a GOOD top knot they stay back most of the day!! I did trim up her belly and arms and I know I want to clean up her hind legs also. For some reason her legs get SO scraggly, yucky looking and it drives me crazy, it just dawned on me today that I COULD trim them! LOL I'm thinking we'll be somewhere in the middle for long term... like grow it, but then trim it a little below her belly, keep the back of her legs trimmed and let her head grow out ... ha ha ha, okay, I have NO idea what I will end up doing long term as my 'plan' sounds WACKY!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I pay for it and i still like the trimmed cut. Eyes,cute belly, no mats, playing outdoors with maybe the random twig up his butt. No show dog. But the love of our life.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

and THAT is what matters!! that they are the loves of our lives and are happy and healthy regardless of how they look!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I think doing the bellie and arm pits is a good idea those areas when mated hurts them more to groom. I am battling just giving up myself. Its nice to hear that a full coat can be easy. It is actually less expensive to have a full coat other wise one has to learn how to sissor cut or use clippers and clippers are expensive so are the scissors one needs to do a good job.
> I would love to do what Mistray wants to do I just need to decide if we are going to show . I have been so bouncy about the whole thing. I had been practicing on Maddie untill the DH ruined my experiments.
> I have seen some cuts that I really like just opening the eyes a little bit just enough to see their eyes. The top knots brake the hair and don't stay in all that well especially with more than one dog in the house .
> What are you thinking about doing to Tillie?


Suzi,

It gets a LOT easier once they are in their mature coat. I groom Kodi daily, but it only takes 10 minutes or so, and it's mostly because I like him to look his best. If I go away fro 3 days, DH CERTAINLY doesn't groom him, and he doesn't have any knots when I get back, so I COULD groom him less often than daily if I wanted to.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> I wish I could cut my own since I hate going to the beauty shop. I used to cut our poodles hair but the kinky curls were very forgiving and if I botched it up it didn't show! I don't think it would work with this breed.
> 
> Regular grooming is too expensive especially for two so I think we will stick to full coat as long as we can handle it. I love the look, too!


yes, Kathie, keep in mind we have to keep up with Cicero Jones...lol...Now that guy has a beautiful coat and we don't want to go visiting Dale with pet trims...
Everytime I see a beautiful long braid or ponytail I want to put a muzzle on Mia so she won't scalp Sir Winston, but they play and they pull..so I guess I will always "want"...lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> yes, Kathie, keep in mind we have to keep up with Cicero Jones...lol...Now that guy has a beautiful coat and we don't want to go visiting Dale with pet trims...
> Everytime I see a beautiful long braid or ponytail I want to put a muzzle on Mia so she won't scalp Sir Winston, but they play and they pull..so I guess I will always "want"...lol


In hindsight, I should have muzzled Finn before we even brought him into the house for the first time!!! :frusty: ound: I am glad I have photos of Augie and his beautiful coat BF (before Finn)! They do have fun playing and wrestling and maybe, someday, they will wrestle in a more gentleman-like manner?? Right now, Augie will lie across my shoulders as I sit on the couch and Finn will sail up and they will wrestle and growl around my head! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> In hindsight, I should have muzzled Finn before we even brought him into the house for the first time!!! :frusty: ound: I am glad I have photos of Augie and his beautiful coat BF (before Finn)! They do have fun playing and wrestling and maybe, someday, they will wrestle in a more gentleman-like manner?? Right now, Augie will lie across my shoulders as I sit on the couch and Finn will sail up and they will wrestle and growl around my head! ound:


That is great Linda, I hate to tell you this...I reallllly do. But Lady Mia is 5 and Sir Winston is probably that old...and they still play like puppies..in fact last night LM was throwing herself all over the place, jumping like a cat chasing leaves and SW decided to get off the couch and join her..immediately like lions fighting...gnawing the head, but I keep telling myself I wanted a companion for SW..and he does love her..they play so hard...I guess it is worth a topknot or two. I can tell you they both have nice hindquarters, developed from jumping, playing and walking...so I like that...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, aren't you just a Debbie Downer, Flynn!! ound:ound: Derailing my fantasies of more mannerly play.... Sigh..... That is why we got Finn, too, is so Augie would have someone to play with. That gnawing at the heads - yep, lots of that going on. Finn was a wild man last night, doing what it sounds like Lady M was doing. He was leaping onto the couch and then onto the table behind it, and tossing socks and chasing them. Mine do have muscular hind ends as well. Funny, funny characters!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Guess we got what we wanted...lol..it was not a full moon last night..I checked..but LM thought it was!!


----------

